# Angelquests/ - dailies



## Loonz (8. November 2008)

Hi,

Da ich gerade am Angeln skillen bin und mich mit meinem jetzigen Angelskill (305) so langsam in die Schwerbenwelt zum Angeln wage, wollte ich mal fragen welche Angelquests/-dailies es in der Scherbenwelt alles gibt. 
Bisher habe ich nur die eine gefunden von d em Typen der am See vor Shattrath steht.

Welche gibt es sonsto noch doer war es das etwa schon?

Vielen Dank im Voraus

MfG Loonz


----------



## Giggs (20. November 2008)

Mir wär auch nur die eine bekannt. Kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, das es mehrere in der Scherbenwelt gibt.


----------



## Thaielb (20. November 2008)

Gibt sonst nur noch den Quest, wo man Seths Angel bekommt. Der kleine Junge steht im unteren Viertel neben den Draenai-Mädels, die Seher davon überzeugen wollen die Seite zu wechseln.


----------



## Sapphola (20. November 2008)

Es gibt nur diesen einen Typen am See mit daily Angelquest und es gibt folgende:
- Babykrokolisk in SW/Ogrimmar fangen
- Teufelsschnapper (o.ä.) im Schattenmondtal/Höllenfeuerhalbinsel (habs immer im Schattenmondtal gemacht, Angel in die grüne Soße rein)
- Monströser Stachelflosser (in _bewegten_ Gewässern in den Wäldern von Terrokar)
und
- einen Fisch in Nagrand (Name grad entfallen, sorry) angeln, dafür dürfte dein Skill vllt noch nicht ganz reichen.


----------



## switchblader (22. November 2008)

Da  wär halt noch der  allsonntägliche Angelwettbewerb in Beutebucht von 14.00 bis 16.00 Uhr,bei welchem eine sehr gute Angel als erster Hauptpreis steht. Die is besser als Seths Angelrute. Allerdings gehört etwas Glück und eine eigene Taktik dazu um in ca. 12-17 Minuten  40 Fische  zu fangen. Dies ist die durchschnittliche Zeit,die der Sieger so braucht.
Allerdings  können ja dann bis 16.00 Uhr noch die Spezialfische gejagt werden,- also nehmt Geduld mit.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
gruss switch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Miach (4. Februar 2009)

Erstmal ein allgemeines Hallo in die Runde werf, lese ja schon lange mit und spiele "erst" seit mitte 2008 WoW

Ich habe nun eine erste Frage und denke das sie hier am besten reinpasst...

Meinen Angel-Skill habe ich mehr oder weniger erst jetzt hochgepusht und wollte mich an die Angelquest "Der alte Barlo" machen.

Es sind ja 4 verschiedene und ich dachte (ging davon aus) das diese jeden Tag unterschiedlich sind. Nun kann ich aber schon seit 4 Tagen nur "Teufelsblutfilet "annehmen, angeln und abschließen.

Meine Frage ist nun, ist das normal und einfach nur Zufällig, ein Fehler im System oder muss ICH etwas anders machen?

Mein Angelskill ist auf 310 und ich habe einen 77er Schutz-Pala (wobei das wohl egal ist ;-)  )


Herzlichen Dank für mögliche Antworten & viel Spaß noch


----------



## Gerbod von Harben (5. Februar 2009)

Ist bei den "Massen"-Tagesgquests immer so.
Die wechseln sich leider nicht jeden Tag ab.

Hat bei mir auch eine gute Woche gebraucht, ehe alle Angel-q´s abgeschlossen waren.


Gleiches gilt übrigens auch für die Dalaran-Kochquests. Hier darf man sehr oft (zumindest auf Perenolde) den Pilzhackbraten machen.


----------

